# Προφορά του τόνου σε περιπτώσεις έγκλισης τόνου



## διαφορετικός

Κάποια παραδείγματα έγκλισης τόνου από το διδακτικό υλικό είναι:

ο δάσκα*λός* μου
γράψε *μού* το
φυτεύον*τάς* τα
Πρέπει να προφέρεται ο πρόσθετος τόνος; Ή αφορά μόνο τη γραφή;


----------



## Andrious

Βασικά, σου βγαίνει φυσικά ο τονισμός όταν τα προφέρεις. Δοκίμασέ το  και θα δεις. Αν δεν τα τονίσεις δις, ακούγονται αφύσικα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Andrious.


Andrious said:


> Αν δεν τα τονίσεις δις, ακούγονται αφύσικα.


Με «δις» εννοείς «με τη διπλή δύναμη»;
Αν προφέρω «ο δάσκαλός μου», ο τόνος στο «μου» είναι σαφώς λιγότερος από εκείνος στο «...λός», αλλά ο τόνος στο «...κα...» είναι περίπου ο ίδιος με εκείνος στο «...λός». Για να το παρουσιάσω με αριθμούς που δηλώνουν τη δύναμη του τόνου, ακούγεται έτσι:
(1)ο δ(3)άσκ(1.5)αλ(2)ός μ(0.7)ου
Και στη φράση «ο δάσκαλος μου εξηγεί τον τόνο»:
(1)ο δ(3)άσκ(1.5)αλ(2)ος μ(1.5)ου (0.7)εξ(0.8)ηγ(3)εί ...
Δηλαδή μια διαφορά υπάρχει κυρίως στον τόνο του «μου», όχι στο «...ος».
Πως διαφέρει αυτό από τον «φυσικό» / «σωστό» τόνο;


----------



## sotos

Ο δεύτερος τόνος προφέρεται περίπου με την ίδια ένταση με τον πρώτο.


----------



## Andrious

Δις εννοούσα (και σημαίνει) 2 φορές.


----------



## διαφορετικός

sotos said:


> Ο δεύτερος τόνος προφέρεται περίπου με την ίδια ένταση με τον πρώτο.


Ευχαριστώ, sotos.



Andrious said:


> Δις εννοούσα (και σημαίνει) 2 φορές.


Τη λέξη την κατάλαβα, αλλά δεν την κατάλαβα στα συμφραζόμενα. Τώρα υποθέτω ότι εννοούσες τα δύο σημεία στα οποία κάθε παράδειγμα που παρείχα στο #1 έχει έναν τόνο (στη γραφή).


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Τώρα υποθέτω ότι εννοούσες τα δύο σημεία στα οποία κάθε παράδειγμα που παρείχα στο #1 έχει έναν τόνο (στη γραφή).


Ναι, ο τόνος ακούγεται και στις δύο συλλαβές.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Perseas.


----------



## Αγγελος

Στα κανονικά ελληνικά *δεν μπορούμε *να τονίσουμε πέρα από την προπαραλήγουσα. (Υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις σε ορισμένα ιδιώματα.) Ο Ελληνας *δεν μπορεί* χωρίς προσπάθεια να πει φέρεμουτο, όπως ο Ιταλός λέει portamelo με τον τόνο μόνο στην πρώτη συλλαβή -- είναι αναγκασμένος να πει φέρε μούτο (ενώ λέει δώσμουτο ή δώστομου). Αυτός ο κανόνας ίσχυε και στα αρχαία ελληνικά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Εύχαριστώ πολύ, Άγγελε. Ευνόητη εξήγηση.


----------

